# Laguna Phos X Phosphate Remover / nitrate help



## clivealive (Jun 15, 2018)

hi, iam looking to lower my nitrates as they are around 80 (30 in tap water).
I have a 800 L tank so need a good option thats doesnt cost the earth but works.
has anyone tried Laguna Phos X Phosphate Remover for ponds (i saw somewhere it was same as some used for tropical tanks).
ideally i would like something to lower this long term.
i know water changes do it but with 30 in my tap water i struggle.

any suggestions welcome or views in Laguna


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Why would you use a phosphate remover product for lowering your nitrate level?

What type and brand of aquarium test kit are you using to test your tap water?


----------



## clivealive (Jun 15, 2018)

its called phos x phosphate remover but removes nitrite and nitrate.
used various kits to test tap water and even water company states average of 27 nitrate.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry, I missed that nugget of info in the description. You may have to rebag the product since it is designed for a larger volume of water than you have in your 200 gallon tank.

I have no experience with tap water with high nitrates or with those type products but maybe someone else can offer some advice.

What some people use are plants that are either grown immersed (in tank) or emersed (out of tank) to help 'eat' up the nitrate. Plants grown emersed are usually placed above the tank with the roots trailing in the water or in a sump set up with additional lights for those plants.


----------



## clivealive (Jun 15, 2018)

Sadly high nitrate in tap water is the norm in the UK , legal limit is 50 max , but some are approaching that. yeah thought about plants out top but not for me


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've heard that is a common complaint in the UK.

You might also want to take a look at a product made by Seachem called Purigen since it can be recharged and reused multiple times before needing replacing. It comes in both prepackaged bags or loosely in a bottle/jar which would require also buying the Seachem bag to use it properly.

What do your local fish shops do to control nitrate in their tanks, if you know? Since this is a common problem in your area for aquarists, I'm very curious how it is handled by the average person.


----------



## clivealive (Jun 15, 2018)

my local fish shop say its not an issue as they are there short term. its long term i worry about. i tried purigen once but too expensive the amount i need. i think most dont worry about it too much. i would just like it perfect.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I did some brief searches on some other forums and see that many UK aquarists don't seem to sweat the nitrate level for the tank IF they have higher nitrate level at the tap as you do. They may just do more frequent or larger water changes to be in line with their tap water parameters.


----------



## clivealive (Jun 15, 2018)

yeah but iam well stocked and generally at 80 nitrate , yeah could just let it go , but rather find a way


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What are you using for filtration on this tank? Just want to rule out too infrequent filter cleanings that do trap debris and increase nitrate levels.

Some other options would be to use Reverse Osmosis (R/O) system AND your tap water but then you might need to add back some buffers depending on your existing tap water parameters for GH and KH. Or a whole house type nitrate reduction system which can be very pricey. 

Sorry I can't offer any personal experience for you.


----------



## clivealive (Jun 15, 2018)

iam using an fx6 and jbl crystal profi 1901e with alagrog in one and pro substrate in the other. r/o not for me and wanna keep costs to min ideally. clean filters about every 2 months alternately (so 4 months per filter)


----------

